# Revised Schedule for Gunting Seminar w/ Bram Frank



## DoctorB (Aug 16, 2002)

The SCHEDULE for the Gunting Knife Seminar to be conducted by Master Bram Frank, on the weekend of September 28 & 29, in Lockpart, NY, *Has Been Revised!*

The open to all segment of the seminar will be held on for one (1) day only - Sunday, September 29, 1 - 4pm at 
the International Schools of Self Defense, 
5901 South Transit Road (NYS RT.78), 
Big Lots Plaza, 
Lockport, NY. 

The seminar fee will be $55 advanced, paid before September 23, 2002 and $70 at the door. Advanced payments may be mailed to:

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.
Suite 230
5999 South Park Avenue
Hamburg, NY, 14075

Make the seminar checks/ money orders payable to Bram Frank.

If you wish to purchase a Spyderco Gunting Training Drone - the red handled version. send a check/ money order for $125 to the above address and make it payable to Dr. Jerome Barber. Please have your order to me before September 5, 2002. There will not a shipping and handling fee because you will receive delivery at the seminar site.

The original Saturday date for training has been deleted from the 
schedule due to the fact that Master Frank and I have received a number of requests from institutional representatives for closed door training sessions and his travel schedule and other bookings have made it impossible to to extend his visit to the Buffalo area, beyond Monday, September 30. Therefore we needed to alter the orginal announced schedule of training.

It has taken quite awhile for the Gunting Knife to begin to gaain the kind of attention in the USA and Canada that it has been receiving in Europe. There have been over 100 articles published in Europe, about the Gunting in the past two years since its introduction on the market. Unfortunately for us here in the USA and Canada, Spyderco has not spent any significant advertising dollars or actively sought reviews of this tool, in spite of a very good sales volume from the European market, in both individual and insitutional (police and military) sales. 

In the USA and Canada, the Guntinng is becoming known via the oldest and least precise method that we have in the market place - word of mouth.  I really believe that the Gunnting is a unique and valuble self defense tool. I enjoy the fact that this kniiife has three (3) modes of utilization: impact tool, joint-locking tool and bladed tool. There is not another kniife on the market today that has all THREE use possibilites. 

I have developed a seperate seminar presentation built around the Filipno pocket stick, the kubaton and Gunting Knife. I like 
to tie all three together via empty hand techniques from kenpo and escrima/arnis, which are my martial arts background.  I have entitled my presentation, "Empty Hand Defense-Hand Tools for 
Self-defense." 

I hope that our list members will take advantage of this opportunity to train with Master Frank. His work and travel schedule does not afford us very many opportunities to work with him in a seminar setting and if the local institutional requests that have come in since I first announced this training two weeks ago are any indication, it will become increasingly difficult to get Master Frank, for general martial arts seminars.

We are looking forward to seeing you at the uncoming seminar in 
Lockport. 

Respectfully,

Jerome Barber, Ed.D.


----------



## BRAM (Sep 16, 2002)

Sorry.I've been very busy and totally forgot to post here,,
I've been working on the Air Marshall Program and with several State and local police Agencies on adopting the Gunting as their carry tool..
Besides that I have been working with the agencies that have already found a place for it.
And working on the fixed blades and the Mini Gunting the TUSOK..
anyways..
I hope some of you are coming over to the seminar..
If you can do Sinawali Application, Rapid Response Drill in Sinawali Boxing..then you can do Gunting Impact..
shameless plug: Video Quest has a 2 tape set on Prof Doing Sinawali application...1-800-340-9664

If you like hitting maybe you'll like cutting..
we will do some bio mechanical cutting applications..
get intouch with Dr J..
I look forward to seeing some of you..

be safe

Bram


----------

